# Rocket Evo 2 pressure gauge problem?



## Andy2424 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi

ive just recently bought a Rocket Cellini Evoluzione and after 1 month of light use the brew pressure gauge is behaving differently.

After pulling a shot the pressure gauge normally dropped to 0. Over the last 2 days it was dropping to about 0.5 bar, but now it's only dropping back to 5 bar.

If I lift the lever I hear a clunk, then it drops back to 0

Can someone tell me if this is normal and just a result of the machine being broken in.






Thanks

Andrew


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

sounds normal.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Andy2424, Agree with DavecUK here. I had one, and it did exactly the same thing. Just normal. Enjoy the coffee.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Mine does the same, don't worry about it.


----------



## Andy2424 (Dec 11, 2015)

Glad to hear its normal and thanks for the replys


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Normal for the rocket mine done it all the time


----------

